# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  Connect to a Socks4 Proxy Server in VB 6 using Winsock

## aliweb

hey guyz i have found a way by which you can give socks4 proxy support in your applications. i found 1 general tutorial on socks4 and 1 code in vb 6 which allows you to connect to a Socks4 proxy.
i tried it in my application and it works!!!!!!

general tutorial
--------------
http://archive.socks.permeo.com/pro...socks4.protocol

vb 6 code
----------
i found the code on www.activevb.de and i have attached the file with this post. unfortunately it is in german but the code is not very difficult to understand.

----------

